# aviatitis



## cougar32d (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry guys i didn't know where to put this. i thought some of you would might like this, don't know where i got this so i can't credit the author..


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 25, 2007)

I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't have it. I don't, I don't I don't....

Hey look, shiny airplane!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive got it...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2007)

My doc gave me 3ccs of Av-gas and I was cured... I think...is that a PW 2800 I hear?.....glugggg aa gluggggg (tongue hangs out).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 26, 2007)

I was f#*king born with it!


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

thought ya'll might like that


----------



## mkloby (Jun 28, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I was f#*king born with it!



So that's what the hell's wrong with you???  I thought it was just birth defects from being too close to Jersey.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2007)

Chr*st, here come the Jersey jokes again!  Didn't we do this in the Accent thread?


----------



## mkloby (Jun 29, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Chr*st, here come the Jersey jokes again!  Didn't we do this in the Accent thread?



As long as NJ insists on making itself the laughing stock of the whole nation - the jokes will be rolling.  I'm done though. I actually just sent my wife and kid back to NJ because her sister just had a baby.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't argue there. Its actually a nice place. Ya got beaches and mountains and forests and such but also this nasty bug called people. Man, they're everywhere and no matter how much you raise gas taxes, property taxes, food stuffs, toll roads, garbage pick up or McDonald's prices, they still hang around. 

At least they don't speak french.


----------

